# Eyelashes.



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> It's just unusual for men to have eyelashes like that. It's seen as a feminine thing to have long, thick, curled up eyelashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is untrue. Men actually tend to have these kinds of lashes more frequently than women (I think because they are hairier than women), and curly haired people more often than straight hair.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I also like guyliner on certain men, so I think this is probably all connected.


I'm a strange critter, in that I have condition in my left eye that requires me to wear contact lenses for proper vision, even glasses aren't corrective enough. So I usually don't mind people putting stuff in or near my eyes. But in high school, I landed the part of the nurse in our all male production of Romeo & Juliet. It took 4 people to pin my arms and legs down, and then the girl in charge of make-up to get eyeliner (via an eye pencil) on me. 

I learned from that whole experience that walking in heels is hard and eyeliner... Never, ever again lol.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

sleepyhead said:


> I do notice eye lashes on men, if they're longer than typical. It highlights their eyes more and can look really sexy sometimes, especially if they're light blue eyes with dark dark lashes. But it's rare I see guys with lashes like that. Otherwise I don't really notice them.
> 
> I've been asked many times over the years if I wear false eye lashes and, "What do you do to your lashes to make them so long?!"
> I put mascara on them. I'm not going to lie, I like having long lashes because I think they really bring out my eyes. Their length causes some glasses and eyebrow problems but not enough to really complain about it.


I agree completely. Men with long eyelashes are beautiful (extra contrast with pale eyes). People tend to be quite envious of my eyelashes as well (although mine are naturally blonde and quite straight), but they often don't think of how "annoying" it can be to feel them on your glasses or eyebrows.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I agree completely. Men with long eyelashes are beautiful (extra contrast with pale eyes). People tend to be quite envious of my eyelashes as well (although mine are naturally blonde and quite straight), but they often don't think of how "annoying" it can be to feel them on your glasses or eyebrows.


I have this issue as well, although perhaps not to the same degree as you as well as an additional issue. My eyelashes are a bit weird; very dark in general, but the very ends/tips are lighter. Light reflects oddly against it (oftentimes into my eyes), and it's somewhat disconcerting.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I have this issue as well, although perhaps not to the same degree as you as well as an additional issue. My eyelashes are a bit weird; very dark in general, but *the very ends/tips are lighter*. Light reflects oddly against it (oftentimes into my eyes), and it's somewhat disconcerting.


I've found that it's easy to overlook how long most men's eyelashes are for that reason. But I persevere beyond the point where most women give up because I think that long eyelashes are *very* sexy. I also make a point of putting mascara on every one of the special men in my life at least once, just to see how pretty they look :tongue:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

fourtines said:


> This is untrue. Men actually tend to have these kinds of lashes more frequently than women (I think because they are hairier than women), and curly haired people more often than straight hair.


I should have made myself more clearer in that post. But even if what you said is true, society still sees eyelashes as something feminine than masculine. There's a reason why false lashes for women exist.


----------



## ButterflySoul (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe it like the whole "eyes are the window to the soul" thing... and long dark eyelashes make your eyes stand out. (coming from a girl with short eyelashes lol)


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

ButterflySoul said:


> Maybe it like the whole "eyes are the window to the soul" thing... and long dark eyelashes make your eyes stand out. (coming from a girl with short eyelashes lol)



haha oh yes! I have long eye lashes but unfortunatly... they are blond!!! BUT, I colour them. I go to a saloon and do it. 
But even though that makes me have perfectly black and beautiful eyelashes I always wear mascara...and make-up. yes. I'm a make up -addicted. But it's only because I look like ten times better with makeup on  

I have very good skin though, so it's not like I'm wearing a mask or something


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL Paradox, I know where you're coming from.

"GOD, YOUR EYELASHES ARE SO LONG AND THICK AND CURLY AND BLACK AND AHHHH! *strokes eyelashes*" 

I can't _stand _my face being touched like that. 

I have three sets of eyelashes on the top, three sets on the bottom (naturally, don't ask, it happens in my family for whatever reason) and some girls really like to play with that. 
All of them are long, thick, and curly. Okay. But why do you have to touch my face. :angry:


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Aren't eyelashes like the boobs of the eyes?

...if that makes sense..


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Probably the same reason why my other circle/community denizens find it's an everyday thing/ normal to wear false eyelashes.


----------

